

Test-Driven Django Tutorial - gregsadetsky
http://harry.pythonanywhere.com/

======
hjwp2
thanks Greg! Also, thanks to your post, I just discovered that somebody else
once posted my tutorial on HN, but I totally missed it (
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3086400> )

shame, i would have liked to see those comments sooner...

